# under tank mat, what are they and were to buy ?



## sa80mark (20 Oct 2013)

Apologies if this is in the wrong section I couldnt find anywhere it fitted 

Does anyone know what th3 tank mats are made from ? The sort you get with dennerle tanks etc, are they foam, neoprene ?

Also does anyone have any idea when I can buy some in white ?

Mark


----------



## oldbloke (20 Oct 2013)

I use the white foam underlay used for laminate flooring.


----------



## sa80mark (20 Oct 2013)

Yes that could work  ive got a roll of 3mm at work thanks oldbloke


----------



## oldbloke (20 Oct 2013)

I use 2 layers just to be on the safe side


----------



## aliclarke86 (21 Oct 2013)

I used the Mrs yoga mat. She hasn't noticed yet so shhhhhhhh!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (21 Oct 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Apologies if this is in the wrong section I couldnt find anywhere it fitted
> 
> Does anyone know what th3 tank mats are made from ? The sort you get with dennerle tanks etc, are they foam, neoprene ?
> 
> ...



Hi mark 
Its closed cell foam usually mate


----------



## sa80mark (21 Oct 2013)

Thanks ali, I was looking for yoga mats and camping mats but cant find any in white 

Alastair  thanks mate just looked for some and found a place that does white and its only £5


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Oct 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Thanks ali, I was looking for yoga mats and camping mats but cant find any in white
> 
> Alastair  thanks mate just looked for some and found a place that does white and its only £5



Damn, just ordered some from TGM in black


----------



## Alastair (21 Oct 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Thanks ali, I was looking for yoga mats and camping mats but cant find any in white
> 
> Alastair  thanks mate just looked for some and found a place that does white and its only £5


No probs mate. Always nice to save a few quid


----------



## aliclarke86 (21 Oct 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Thanks ali, I was looking for yoga mats and camping mats but cant find any in white
> 
> Alastair  thanks mate just looked for some and found a place that does white and its only £5



Ha yeah I guess a white yoga mat would be a bad idea..... can you say sweat stains 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Oct 2013)

Share this white mat site then? As if my cabinets going to be a light grey as oppose to walnut , a white would suit better?


----------



## sa80mark (21 Oct 2013)

Here you go 

AnyFoam: Discounted sheet foam offers: soft, medium, firm, recon, packaging, closed cell, ethafoam, acoustic, fireseal sheets.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Oct 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Here you go
> 
> AnyFoam: Discounted sheet foam offers: soft, medium, firm, recon, packaging, closed cell, ethafoam, acoustic, fireseal sheets.


 

IDEAL! thanks chaps.


----------



## GreenNeedle (22 Oct 2013)

I use thick black camping mats.  yoga mats tend to be slightly thinner and slightly softer.


----------



## keluar (24 Feb 2014)

What thickness of the closed foam material should I use for a signature 60cm x 45cm x45cm tank? Thanks in advance


----------



## sa80mark (24 Feb 2014)

I went with 5mm for a similar sized tank


----------



## Rob P (25 Feb 2014)

Look on ebay as well, I just bought a 100*50cm 'Hobby' aquarium safety mat in black for about £9 posted. I looked on the link given above and although a 100x100 piece of 5mm black foam was only £5.33 the P&P was £7!


----------



## Lindy (25 Feb 2014)

I bought a black 15mm yoga mat on ebay for my 80x60x40cm tank and looks great.


----------

